# Hope on horizon for historic steam-tug 'Cervia' in Ramsgate



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> A powerful but rusting relic of British maritime history is set for more than £1 million of restoration work.
> 
> The long-neglected steam-tug Cervia, which has been docked at Ramsgate harbour for more than 30 years, should be in seafaring condition within two years, according to trustees of the Ramsgate Maritime Museum.
> 
> ...


http://www.yourthanet.co.uk/kent-ne...ic-steam__tug-newsinkent26262.aspx?news=local


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks Ally,

Thats a great piece of news, used to enjoy taking the kids on board for a visit in the early years of her time in Ramsgate but since then been watching her sad deteriation for the past decade and also photographing her.

Many Thanks
Yuge


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes, let's see her return to her former glory and stand as an example of what can be done where there is a will.

Good luck to her and all who support her.

Jonty


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

Any update on this one?

Tom


----------



## shambles (May 8, 2010)

The Museum has been closed for sometime as there is some problem regarding the length of a new lease and Cervia is still sat alongside. Last time I looked in the late summer it did appear that someone was painting her upperworks but the proposed sojourn on the slipway hasn't happened. Galley Press has it that the TDC are havering because of possible re-development of that area, whether or not that is true I have no idea.


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Shambles - very sad. If it's all down a local council there is no hope. I had rather hoped that an enthusiasts' society might become involved. These Empire tugs hold a special place in hearts and history and it is scandalous that Gravesend with its long and distinguished history of ship towage does not have a working historical exhibit. Anything encased in a concrete dock is doomed to rot. Compare this lack of initiative with Germany, Holland, Norway etc. The Forceful on the Brisbane River is a great example of how it's done.

Tom


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

TommyRob said:


> Thanks Shambles - very sad. If it's all down a local council there is no hope. I had rather hoped that an enthusiasts' society might become involved. These Empire tugs hold a special place in hearts and history and it is scandalous that Gravesend with its long and distinguished history of ship towage does not have a working historical exhibit. Anything encased in a concrete dock is doomed to rot. Compare this lack of initiative with Germany, Holland, Norway etc. The Forceful on the Brisbane River is a great example of how it's done. Tom


There is a society involved - http://www.thesteammuseum.org/ They have been working on her for quite a while now. Lots of cosmetic restoration outside and she looks quite smart. Her Chief Engineer is from Kew Bridge Steam Museum. He gave my brother and I an engine room tour earlier this year and is very upbeat about her condition. An ultrasonic survey of the hull shows it to be in generally good condition. The website is rather out of date but that's mainly because nothing is happening regarding slipping and the take over of Ramsgate Maritime Museum.


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Howard, I'm mightily relieved if that's the case. I hope their objective is a living ship and not a dead museum piece.

Tom


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

I was told by the C/E that the intention is to run her. Mind you, clearing a route for her to leave her present berth in the inner harbour, which is full of yachts, will be difficult. Her owner is the chap who runs Preston Services, who will sell you a traction engine, triple expansion propulsion engine, steam loco etc etc and most of the parts required to rebuild them. The story of Cervia's preservation can be found on http://www.thesteammuseum.org/cervia.html It is interesting to note that she towed John H Amos to the Medway.


----------



## shambles (May 8, 2010)

She has got rather built into the scenery Just two or three mooring pontoons and their attendant yachts....not impossible though. But as I said before it all hangs on a long lease being obtained for the Museum, without it any kind of grant funding for preservation work just won't happen.


----------



## skipper2720 (Feb 8, 2014)

cervia is well on the way to full restoration, i and 8 other volunteers have been working on her for the past five years, we open her for visitors during the summer, come aboard and have a look around. check out our website, www.cervia-volunteer-crew.com or join us on Facebook. the website is packed with information, and recently we had the engines running which you can see and hear on the site. we also have 3 of the volunteers who are ex crewman of the Cervia, so come down to ramsgate to see for yourself.
skipper2720


----------

